# New 7DIII Rumors



## goodguy (Oct 6, 2017)

The rumors for the 7DIII sounds like this just might be the first big step Canon is going to make toward take charge over the market again.
Canon has been lacking lately and is viewed by many as a stubborn old dinosaur who is more worried about protecting other cameras then producing amazing cameras.
The thing is that we all know that Canon can make amazing cameras if it will choose to do so, its more a matter of corporate decision then the actual ability to innovate because they obviously can.
Here comes the 7DIII
30MP on an APS-C
4K
Canon's amazing video AF
12FPS
And more

This could really challenge Nikon D500 and put Canon in the lead, I just hope they will not use the stupid 4K codec they have in the 5DIV


----------



## ronlane (Oct 6, 2017)

If you saw that on Canon rumors, then you would also see that they think this is more of a wish list.

I have had conversations about this and a 30 mp image from an APS-C sensor means that Canon has found something that Nikon and Sony and others haven't. Then throw in 12 fps to move those files. I'm not so sure that Canon can deliver that. (I'd love it if they could and would offer it.)

My case is that Nikon's D500 is crop and is only 24 or 25 MP.

This is an interesting list of "specs" that someone has listed but I am skeptic of it being what is delivered.

At this point, I would take a 12 fps, 25 MP camera with a stop better low light performance.  Is that too much to ask for??


----------



## goooner (Oct 6, 2017)

The D500 is 'only' 20MP, probably to move the files. The Sony A9 with the new sensor tech has 24MP FF @ 20FPS.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks @goooner, I couldn't remember and was too lazy to look. The A9 is a full frame mirrorless camera and sensor. The D500 and the 7D mk II are crop sensors.

Although I will concede that they are showing us that it COULD be possible to get 25MP at 12 fps.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 6, 2017)

there's always rumors of the next great or greatest camera
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd say the 7d2 is a while from being replaced at this stage. 

The performance from these cameras at this stage is probably as much as anyone needs apart from image quality. (The image quality is great but there's always room for better). 

I don't think to many would complain about the specs if the 7d3 arrived with a stop or two better iso and dynamic range if all else remained the same, oh and they added 4k for the 2 or so percent that have a 4k TV


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 11, 2017)

I would be happy if it came with the sensor and flippy touch screen from the 80D. I love my 7D Mark ii but it would be nice to have better dynamic range and a little more resolution. I personally don't care about the 4K but I know that a lot of people do. I'm trying to decide to get an 80D as a second body or just keep saving for the new 7D Mark iii. I only have 20,000 on the shutter so it's barley broken in.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 11, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> I only have 20,000 on the shutter so it's barley broken in.



Crap! I do 20-30k a month. Nobody's going to want mine when I'm done with it. lol


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 11, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> HavToNo said:
> 
> 
> > I only have 20,000 on the shutter so it's barley broken in.
> ...



Holy crap. Are you retired.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 11, 2017)

I’m tired of the newest models.  I’m happy with my old dslrs.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 12, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Holy crap. Are you retired.


LMAO, I wish. I just try to get out every day if possible.


----------



## weepete (Oct 12, 2017)

I'd like to see 24-30mpx, better dynamic range at ISO 100 and an ISO invariant sensor. This may very well be my next camera, so I'm hoping it wont disapoint


----------



## ronlane (Oct 12, 2017)

@weepete, the mp count is looking like that. Canon Rumors posted another story about it today.

I would be interested at the specs to see if I am going to move up from the 7D mk II when it comes out.


----------

